# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  bodyboarden

## lizzie

ich wei nicht warum, aber ich hab einen meiner grten trume, endlich mal wieder zu bodyboarden/surfen jahrelang vor mir her geschoben. bld. aber ich kenn halt nicht die leute und andere ausreden, bla, bla. jedenfalls mchte ich jetzt endlich was unternehmen denn ich muss stndig dran denken und die zeit vergeht.....
gibt es vielleicht leute die genauso hei drauf sind wie ich und vielleicht an den w-enden mit einem anfnger nach holland fahren? (oder mir zumindest tips geben knnen wo ich hinfahren kann). ich selber komme aus dem westl. ruhrgebiet und spiel unglaublich gern frisbee. 
danke schonmal,
gre, lizzie

----------


## Tsabala

Hallo, willst du surfen oder windsurfen?

----------


## naish the hero

Tja zum vernnftigen Bodyboarden brauchst Du eigentlich schon etwas mehr Welle.Bietet sich in unsere Nhe nur Holland an.DA kannst Du wenn Du nicht so weit fahren mchtest nach Scheveningen ansonsten hat man gelegentlich in Sdholland (z.B. Domburg)ganz nette Wellen.Aloha

----------


## lizzie

hallo tsabala
hab ich dir schon geschrieben? sorry-falls ja. ich wrd gern alles machen. windsurfen, wellenreiten und boogieboarden. wr also alles ok. wobei ich glaub dass ich ein wenig mehr zum wellenreiten/ boogieboarden tendiere.....

----------


## lizzie

hi naish the hero.
danke fr den tip mit domburg. war vorher ein paar mal in vrouwenpolder (nicht zum surfen-nur so) und wusste nicht dass ein paar meter weiter die wellen hher sind....werd dann bald mal dorthin fahren-ich wei nur so als blutiger anfnger nicht wie das mit nem anzug ist. hab nmlich noch keinen. wenns im september nochmal warm werden sollte, kann man dann noch ohne fahren? oder hlt man es dann nicht so lang im wasser aus?

----------


## Tsabala

Hallo Lizzie,
bei Nordwestwind kann ich dir den Blokkendam am Europort empfehlen. Dort sind dann grosse Wellen, manchmal auch nach einem solchen Tag, wenn kein Wind mehr ist, kommen sie perfekt. Guck mal hier die Bilder www.yourmoments.nl oder www.surfing4ever.com Da sich am Blokkendam ein EON-Kraftwerk befindet ist das Wasser auch im Winter immer ein paar Grad wrmer als sonstwo in der Nordsee. Einen 5/3 er Neopren wrde ich dir aber ab September/Oktober trotzdem empfehlen.

----------


## naish the hero

> hi naish the hero.
> danke fr den tip mit domburg. war vorher ein paar mal in vrouwenpolder (nicht zum surfen-nur so) und wusste nicht dass ein paar meter weiter die wellen hher sind....werd dann bald mal dorthin fahren-ich wei nur so als blutiger anfnger nicht wie das mit nem anzug ist. hab nmlich noch keinen. wenns im september nochmal warm werden sollte, kann man dann noch ohne fahren? oder hlt man es dann nicht so lang im wasser aus?



Hi Lizzie,
wenn Du es mit Windsurfen versuchen willst warst Du ja schon ziemlich nah an einer Schule in Vrouwenpolder.Dort gibt es 2 davon. einmal direkt am Damm und einmal am Schotsmann (beides am Veeremeer).
Wenn Du Wellenreiten/Bodyboarden mal ausprobieren mchtest gehst Du am besten direkt nach Domburg in den Sprtshop Domburg.Dort kann man Wellenreiter (und ich glaube auch Bodyboards)ausleihen und soviel ich weiss kann mann dort auch Anzge leihen.Aloha

----------


## lizzie

hi tsabala,
hab mir die links angeschaut, sind klasse, werde auf jeden fall dort mal-EON sei dank- kltereduziert windsurfen/boogieboarden-am naaktstrand-jedoch mit neopren-sobald ich einen habe.(hat hoffentlich keine anderen nebenwirkungen -obwohl schwimmhute wren garnicht schlecht...)
vorher werd ich aber domburg antesten da ich ja noch nicht im besitz eines neopren bin, 
und du,

hi naish (still the hero),
mir sagtest dass man dort welche leihen knnte. 

danke fr eure antworten!
dag!
lizzie

----------

